# The Beginner?s Fast Track Guide To Building Muscle ? Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eating like a bodybuilder is easy right? After all, it’s only 6 meals a day, involving cooking, preparing, weighing foods, shopping, figuring out how many calories you need to grow and not to mention eating all that food.So by now I hope you realize I was being slightly sarcastic with the above paragraph.Eating like a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

